# V200



## bikeyard (May 16, 2016)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/5586645219.html


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 16, 2016)

Good deal.


----------



## bobcycles (May 16, 2016)

Nothing kills an original bike more for me than seeing ridiculous modern tires on board.

I don't care how original the bike is, you see the goofy 'modern' tread colored crap 
on whatever and it full on KILLZ the bike.

And it seems to be an epidemic....even on here with collectors who should know better...

Like people are too wussed out to ride on original USA rubber.

At least go with Johns chains or BFG if you're going repro.


----------



## kzoflyer (May 16, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Nothing kills an original bike more for me than seeing ridiculous modern tires on board.
> 
> I don't care how original the bike is, you see the goofy 'modern' tread colored crap
> on whatever and it full on KILLZ the bike.
> ...




Can't killz that bike. Only the frame and fork look original. No original paint. So what if they want to ride it?
I'd agree if it was a restored bike or represented as original.


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2016)

I like them on some bikes.


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 17, 2016)

I kinda of like it, fair price I might just check it out.


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Nothing kills an original bike more for me than seeing ridiculous modern tires on board.
> 
> I don't care how original the bike is, you see the goofy 'modern' tread colored crap
> on whatever and it full on KILLZ the bike.
> ...



...It is because Fat Franks Ride So Much better.
I dig the look of fat fenders filled up.
Are you calling me a Wuss?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Nothing kills an original bike more for me than seeing ridiculous modern tires on board.
> 
> I don't care how original the bike is, you see the goofy 'modern' tread colored crap
> on whatever and it full on KILLZ the bike.
> ...





I'm not so sure about "wussed out" but I spent $200 for an original set of Clippers--didn't make it out of the yard before a blowout, a really nice set of G3s moving pretty good on my restored "No-Nose"-ka pow! Lastly a post war Goodyear Ribbed on my Five Star--six miles from the house--ka pow! Now they either have Carlisles, John's Chains. or the BFGs. My bikes don't sit just to be looked at. Wussed out is when you are too scared to ride your bike fearing it may get a scratch! As those that rode last week in Charlotte can attest I didn't hold back on the '37 RMS--I was flying in that parking garage! Yea I have a whole stack of original rubber if I'm going to display a bike in a show where I think people may actually know the difference. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2016)

Ride whatever the hell tire you want. OG tires are great for display, but they suck to ride on IMO. I ride franks, cheng shin Goodyear style tread, and Johns royal chain tires. If it's your bike, ride what you like!


----------



## Cory (May 17, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Nothing kills an original bike more for me than seeing ridiculous modern tires on board.
> 
> I don't care how original the bike is, you see the goofy 'modern' tread colored crap
> on whatever and it full on KILLZ the bike.
> ...



In your humble opinion [emoji1]


----------



## bairdco (May 17, 2016)

It killz me to see people riding old bikes. I mean, just think of the damage you're doing to the 70 year old bearings, chain, grips, not to mention metal fatigue, and getting all that brand new dirt on an old classic.

All these bikes should be hermetically sealed in climate controlled clean rooms, devoid of all lighting, and never be touched by human hands. 

It's just blasphemy to ride these antiques. You don't see anyone taking the declaration of independence down to the coffee shop for a bit of light reading, do you?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2016)

bairdco said:


> It killz me to see people riding old bikes. I mean, just think of the damage you're doing to the 70 year old bearings, chain, grips, not to mention metal fatigue, and getting all that brand new dirt on an old classic.
> 
> All these bikes should be hermetically sealed in climate controlled clean rooms, devoid of all lighting, and never be touched by human hands.
> 
> It's just blasphemy to ride these antiques. You don't see anyone taking the declaration of independence down to the coffee shop for a bit of light reading, do you?




Was that the sarcastic font? V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

I think there is a time and place for OG and colored tires.  I actually RIDE my bikes and don't like rollin on 70 year old rubber. "Ridiculous" as that may seem to some. Colored, K-rads, 2.0 Chinese white walls for the Schwinn....wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 18, 2016)

Thank's Dave, the more I think about the more I see a road trip coming. I need a decent klunker for my daily ride to the store for cig's and Bud Lite Lime. Detroit trip tho, HUGH.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

brassbusterpc said:


> Thank's Dave, the more I think about the more I see a road trip coming. I need a decent klunker for my daily ride to the store for cig's and Bud Lite Lime. Detroit trip tho, HUGH.




Man, Indy CL and Bloomington usually has some good stuff!  I am right in the middle of you and the bike.  I dig the frame, crankset and badge on that bike....then again who doesn't like a roadtrip and a old ratty bike!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 19, 2016)

Well, we may be one big bicycle family, but be sure we are each individual! Oh, and with individuality comes...TASTE...and...OPINIONS...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Cory (May 19, 2016)

Couple of my riders. Fresh tires sure work good on 50 mile rides. [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2016)

Hey Bob.  The "Robertriley's" of the world like the cream tires.  But I'm sure you don't care what I think because I'm just a "flipper".


----------



## CrazyDave (May 19, 2016)

you all should KNOW BETTER!!!  Now to your rooms until dad gets home!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 19, 2016)

And no dinner...


----------



## pedal_junky (May 20, 2016)

No ka-pow here-》





Quick Bricks are another option.


----------



## bobcycles (May 25, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> ...It is because Fat Franks Ride So Much better.
> I dig the look of fat fenders filled up.
> Are you calling me a Wuss?
> View attachment 318040 View attachment 318043 View attachment 318044






I ride all the time and in 40 years of riding the strand here in So bay and beyond.  2 blow outs on orig tires.

There is a 'wuss' factor with some who 'fear' the almighty blowout.

don't ride cracked bald f'd up orig tires pick your rubber wisely.

It's all a matter of taste.....I'm maybe more of a purist in my approach and I like rolling on 
original US rubber.

I think the "fender filling" on-steroid fat Frank whatevers look like a joke on a vintage orig bike.

on your rat rod?
sure!
on your 'cruiser' whatever?  sure.... cool as hell

again.......opinions we all got out own taste ......ride what you love

i'm not the tire police.


----------



## bobcycles (May 25, 2016)

kzoflyer said:


> Can't killz that bike. Only the frame and fork look original. No original paint. So what if they want to ride it?
> I'd agree if it was a restored bike or represented as original.




-----agreed.....That bike was a frame and fork on wheels....

that bike fully gets a pass leaning to ratty-roddy
my comment refered to orig bikes...

But those tires just popped so much and literally jumped out at me and said....."Hey man! Here are those tires you hate!!!"


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> ...There is a 'wuss' factor with some who 'fear' the almighty blowout.
> 
> It's all a matter of taste.....I'm maybe more of a purist....
> 
> ...




Whew. I'm glad you replied.
I want to do a Ride with you Bob.
I will ride my Heavy Duty Completely "Orig" Western Flyer with "Tires you Hate"
You ride a Schwinn on your best set of original US Rubber.
Whoever says "Lets turn around" 1st is a wuss.
It'll be fun! Let's Ride!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 25, 2016)

you gonna do it no handed too?  That would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> you gonna do it no handed too?  That would be the icing on the cake!



... Right, with flip-flops on the dirt side of the trail…



Jus kiddin.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 25, 2016)

your feet got the Cali version of farmers tan. lol


----------



## Cory (May 25, 2016)

I just got this Spitfire 5 in and first thing I did was slap some new tires on, lol. Watch out Bob I'm coming for you. [emoji1] [emoji106]
Seriously though we are riding tomorrow and you should come down. It's always a good time!


----------

